# Do you know of any breeders in Texas that breed a dog like this one?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know the question was kind of vague, but I was looking for a good German Showline with less angulation/roached back than most. I like the looks of a dog like this and I like the personality of the GSL the best.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm pretty in love with WGSL myself  I would recommend taking a look at Von Lotta kennels, as they have some nice dogs (and they can import nice ones as well).
http://vonlotta.com/

You can also contact Randy Brent at Von den Blauen Bergen, he has some STUNNING dogs. At least in my inexperienced, unprofessional opinion 
http://gsdbb.com/


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, but I was looking in TX or Louisiana.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just realized that. My bad. Still, I would recommend widening your search. It gives you a lot more opportunity.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

VTDS- German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX

Rallhaus - Home


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll think about it. Thx though.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, how major do you think this dogs angulation is?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She has a slightly broken topline, I THINK (if that is the correct terminology- I'm still learning). But she's not nearly as bad as some that I've seen.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/193960-examples-conformation.html This thread should help you with conformation


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, I was just wondering, because she's for sale in my area.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

That was an excellent thread!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't you already have a female? your moms? Not real wise to put two adult females together.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, and I wasn't sure about getting her, with her slightly broken top line and all.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

If I am correct about the topline (which someone with more experience would be a far better judge of it than me), it's still not that large of an issue. You need to look at the WHOLE dog. Not just one aspect of their conformation.
OVERALL conformation, temperament, health, working ability, etc. Even for a pet dog I would look at ALL of these factors, to try to find one who adheres to the standard the most.

I do agree with Diane though, two females isn't always wise.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

She's not one of the GSD listed on SoutheastTexas.com, is she? I'd be very leery of getting a dog from anyone advertising there. It's a BYB paradise.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Heidi, how old are you? Are you going to be moving out on your own soon? Just curious, it's hard to rent/move around, with a large dog. There are many threads on here with advice/experiences in doing such. You should check those threads out


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread might help you as well:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/168902-what-angulation.html


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

LeoRose said:


> She's not one of the GSD listed on SoutheastTexas.com, is she? I'd be very leery of getting a dog from anyone advertising there. It's a BYB paradise.


No she's not, she is an adult dog for sale at vom tal der Schatten.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Heidi, how old are you? Are you going to be moving out on your own soon? Just curious, it's hard to rent/move around, with a large dog. There are many threads on here with advice/experiences in doing such. You should check those threads out


I'll probably be moving out in around 6 years, but I'm pretty sure that I'm willing to do just about anything to keep/take care of my dog.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Replying to Kymmey's post. How would you critique her overall though, just curious.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> I'll probably be moving out in around 6 years, but I'm pretty sure that I'm willing to do just about anything to keep/take care of my dog.


So, you're thirteen or so? Are your parent's on board with getting another shepherd? If so, that's great! Good luck to you!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I would suggest asking more knowledgeable members about critiquing 
What I can say is that I love her pigment. She has a pretty nice tail, and a nice amount of coat (imo). Her face is a bit less feminine than I'd personally like. But that could very well be the angle. A headshot is the best way to tell for sure. I would like to see tighter feet. I don't like that angle as a point of reference for her pasterns.

Overall to me, she's a gorgeous dog. And since I'm still "in training" for conformation, DON'T take what I personally see to heart. Lol!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

How old are you?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You say you like the personalities of the GSLs over the other lines. How do you know that? Have you gone out and been around them, as well as other lines to decide which line you like overall? You can't get a feel of what you TRULY like through reading online. You need to go out and experience what the dogs are all really like. 

Also, why would you turn down a dog because of the topline? What if everything else about the dog was absolutely perfect? If you came across a dog with absolutely perfect conformation, but was a total nutcase, would you take that dog over the one with an imperfect topline, or loose feet, or a steep croup? 

Also, as I live in a house with two females who would kill one another in a heartbeat if we didn't have large, steel gates separating them throughout the house, I will also advise against getting another female.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like the OP is hugging a WL in her avatar. 

I'd be more worried about if her parents will condone, help with and pay for a dog, especially a WGSL which are usually over $2000. :shrug:




Konotashi said:


> You say you like the personalities of the GSLs over the other lines. How do you know that? Have you gone out and been around them, as well as other lines to decide which line you like overall? You can't get a feel of what you TRULY like through reading online. You need to go out and experience what the dogs are all really like.
> 
> Also, why would you turn down a dog because of the topline? What if everything else about the dog was absolutely perfect? If you came across a dog with absolutely perfect conformation, but was a total nutcase, would you take that dog over the one with an imperfect topline, or loose feet, or a steep croup?
> 
> Also, as I live in a house with two females who would kill one another in a heartbeat if we didn't have large, steel gates separating them throughout the house, I will also advise against getting another female.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Noah how old are "you"?

Kinda personal and the poster doesn't have to answer.

My 2 cents, I 'think" heidi is a young girl asking questions, if one looks back in her postings the dog in the avatar is her 'mom's. 

Heidi it's good you want to 'learn'..I would be out working that gorgeous girl in your avatar at the moment and learn all you can by using her. Start with an obedience class , please don't post other people's dogs for critiques they might be very offended by it, and it can be against copy right rules as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*The OP's age is moot and should neither be asked nor answered on a public message board. If she is a minor or still living at home, I don't see her going out to buy a dog without parental consent (I know I couldn't when I was even 18 and living at home). Help educate her instead so she can become a good GSD owner whether it is soon or in the distant future. 

Thank you, ADMIN Lisa *


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> So, you're thirteen or so? Are your parent's on board with getting another shepherd? If so, that's great! Good luck to you!


Yes my parents are on board.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> You say you like the personalities of the GSLs over the other lines. How do you know that? Have you gone out and been around them, as well as other lines to decide which line you like overall? You can't get a feel of what you TRULY like through reading online. You need to go out and experience what the dogs are all really like.
> 
> Also, why would you turn down a dog because of the topline? What if everything else about the dog was absolutely perfect? If you came across a dog with absolutely perfect conformation, but was a total nutcase, would you take that dog over the one with an imperfect topline, or loose feet, or a steep croup?
> 
> Also, as I live in a house with two females who would kill one another in a heartbeat if we didn't have large, steel gates separating them throughout the house, I will also advise against getting another female.


I know a few dogs of each line and I plan to get top know more. And I would take the dog with worse conformation. Thanks for the advice on the females though.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

lhczth said:


> *The OP's age is moot and should neither be asked nor answered on a public message board. If she is a minor or still living at home, I don't see her going out to buy a dog without parental consent (I know I couldn't when I was even 18 and living at home). Help educate her instead so she can become a good GSD owner whether it is soon or in the distant future.
> 
> Thank you, ADMIN Lisa *



Well said Lisa.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Noah how old are "you"?
> 
> Kinda personal and the poster doesn't have to answer.
> 
> ...


You are right. She doesn't have to answer. I was just curious...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

HeidiGSD my sister used to live in Lumberton, I miss driving down there to visit her after she moved to Tulsa. Now she is much closer but I liked your area. 

I PM'd you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lhczth said:


> *The OP's age is moot and should neither be asked nor answered on a public message board. If she is a minor or still living at home, I don't see her going out to buy a dog without parental consent (I know I couldn't when I was even 18 and living at home). Help educate her instead so she can become a good GSD owner whether it is soon or in the distant future.
> 
> Thank you, ADMIN Lisa *


I think Noah asked because he is 13 and wanted to know if OP is around the same age.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Heidi-

There's a gal in Leander near me that breeds what you're looking for. She doesn't really advertise. Met her a couple times, I wouldn't say she's a _nice_ person but she is a good person (if that makes sense). I have a lot of experience with one of her females that is 2 y.o. now. Great dog, high prey drive, very athletic, but doesn't show characteristics that would lead me to believe she could be used for anything other than agility/obedience/CGC/TDI work.


----------

